# Looking for help, cigar pen refill out too far



## Fish30114 (Sep 2, 2018)

I just made 4 cigar pens to order, and one of them has the refill sticking out too far--It is between 1/16 & 1/32 out to far, won't retract inside the tip at max retraction....I am guessing I touched the disc sander a touch to much when squaring up the longer/bottom blanks--any ideas besides rebuilding another bottom barrel??
If I could find a small washer that would go under the tranny that would be ideal--any suggestions on that idea?

Any input/suggestions welcome!

Thanks--Don


----------



## TonyL (Sep 2, 2018)

You can always shave the top of the refill if you are going to use it for yourself. You can *try *to drill-out some of the inside of the transmission. I have done that with Executive and the like (shaved off some of the brass or now plastic protrusion). I have also learned with cigars that sometimes it's not so easy to find the fully retracted point especially when the point can be operated in both directions. I just made a Kojecnt anf that was the case with mine.


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 2, 2018)

Fish30114 said:


> I just made 4 cigar pens to order, and one of them has the refill sticking out too far--It is between 1/16 & 1/32 out to far, won't retract inside the tip at max retraction....I am guessing I touched the disc sander a touch to much when squaring up the longer/bottom blanks--any ideas besides rebuilding another bottom barrel??
> If I could find a small washer that would go under the tranny that would be ideal--any suggestions on that idea?
> 
> Any input/suggestions welcome!
> ...




Might work. Go to home depot or lowes and find something that might work. If you need to thin diameter that is what a lathe is for. Sandwich between some blocks and turn it down.


----------



## Fish30114 (Sep 2, 2018)

Thanks Tony, I had thought about that--I've got some additional Cigar transmissions, so maybe I'll try that.

JT, that's what I was planning if I can't find something in my parts drawer!!


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 2, 2018)

The bottom tube was trimmed to short. You can lengthen the lower tube with an oops band. Remove the hardware fron one or both ends of the lower barrel and add a thin segment to one or both ends. 
Do a good turn daily! 
Don


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 2, 2018)

The nib has the black piece incorporated into the design.  If you are not off by too much, you can make a wider black piece and replace the one that is there. Don't have a lot of slop, but I have made it work when there was only a minor "mis-shave" on my barrel.


----------



## JUICEDSS (Oct 2, 2018)

I use a dremel and a small cutter to go inside the transmission and shave off a tiny amount of where the refill touches.  Do a little at a time and test.


----------



## jcm71 (Oct 2, 2018)

Happened to me once as well.  My solution was to not screw down the transmission all the way.  Tested it several times to make sure the refill would completely retract.  When  I satisfied with the distance, I applied a small amount of red loctite, and rescrewed the transmission the appropriate amount.  Then using a disk sander, I carefully sanded the end of the brass tube on the clip end the same amount so the upper barrel would seat all the way.  It works, but the obvious disadvantage is that if the transmission fails I can't replace it.


----------

